# FreeBSD Filesystem



## hkravipati (May 13, 2013)

I am using the UFS file system on FreeBSD. I suspect that one of my file systems has crashed, so I did `fsck -y` on that file system. It was showing 
	
	



```
Cannot read block: 3775936
unexpected soft update inconsistency

/dev/ad4s1d (No Write)
```

I did `fsck -y` many times, but no use; I am still getting the error. When I reboot the machine all file systems are unmounted. Every time I need to mount them manually, what is the reason for that? I check /etc/fstab, but the entry was correct.


Regards,
RHK


----------



## SirDice (May 13, 2013)

Boot to single user mode and try to fsck(8) there. It cannot fix certain errors when the file system is mounted, it has to be done 'offline'.


----------

